# found a Scorpion



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi
I went out in to my garden today in Relleu, Alicante
I live in the country/mountain area of Relleu.
I found a scorpion and i looked it up and i think it was a mediterranean Scorpion/Buthus Occitanus. It was dead but was on my terrace.
I wondered if anyone knew if you should seek medical attention straight away if you should get stung by one of these.
I understand the sting is very painful but wondered if it was really venomous 

Any advice would be great.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Going by this I think seeking immediate medical attention would be the thing to do.

Lots of great info in this link, seems like that is the only option.
Leave the sting wound alone and don't clean it or apply pressure and skidoosh to the local hospital/doctor/vet of your choice.

WCH Clinical Toxinology Resources


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Back in 2003, a lady friend of mine was gardening and got stung by a scorpion; with great presence of mind, she put the scorpion in a Tupperware container, got taken to the hospital together with said scorpion to show the doctor! Result was an injection in the posterior but no after effects. 

Davexf


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

When I visited Spain at the age of 15 (a loooooong time ago!), something bit me when I was swimming in the sea. My family knew a doctor in town, and called him right away. It turned out that it was a venomous water spider, and he had the antidote in his medical bag, which he gave me, and I was fine. I think it's always best to seek medical attention immediately. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I was just thinking, based on what Dave was saying.... Since you have the scorpion, what about bringing it to a doctor now to identify it and ask the doctor what the treatment is?


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Some years ago I got a huge fright when a scorpion emerged from under a towel near our swimming pool. I killed it immediately then did some research. "My" scorpion was a brown coloured one and therefore not considered dangerous like the black ones are. Since that encounter, I have only seen one other brown one but thankfully, never a black one.


----------



## carquinyoli (Jan 5, 2016)

Probably the abnormal heat awakened the scorpion from winter sleep under stone. Fatal error. Cold of the night killed the poor bug. You live in a very rocky region. Moving stones of your garden is dangerous in :flame: weather. Mediterrranean Scorpion is more dangerous ( fatal is strange) in children and elders. Other scorpion species: ¿You have a neighbor with deadly pets? It seems strange.


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hola
Ok thanks was just a bit worried as where there is one there must be others and wanted to know if I should find another and got stung at anytime, that I would need to go to hospital or just put up with the pain until it goes away.


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks for reply
Yes probably best to seek advice should it ever happen
I cannot take it anywhere but it was a light brown one, and when I saw it I got my husband to get rid of it, but if a problem ever happens I will take it with me to hospital
HOPEFULLY will never need to


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tasty12 said:


> Hola
> Ok thanks was just a bit worried as where there is one there must be others and wanted to know if I should find another and got stung at anytime, that I would need to go to hospital or just put up with the pain until it goes away.


Personally, if I got bit by anything dodgy I'd go to the emergency room just in case. Your light brown is my black so to speak. In my family we have big disagreements as to what the colours blue and green are.


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

too true
I think I would too, best be safe than sorry


----------

